# Jak odchudzić genkernel ALL

## kris

Pytanie jest następujące co można usunąć śmiało z genkernela, co jest zbędne, lub/i co mogę wyłączyć po sprawdzeniu zależności - jak je sprawdzić? Mógłby ktoś podrzucić adres how-to na ww. temat, lub zbudowania od "zera" kernela.

Wiem, że jest to temat rzeka, a materiałów w tym temacie ogrom, ale może ktoś z forumowiczów niedawno "to" robił i ma świeże doświadczenia, bądź zapiski i chciałby się nimi podzielić

----------

## one_and_only

polecam http://kernel-seeds.org/working.html

----------

